# Inexpensive over the shoulder shop Apron



## schuft

Well-written review, thanks.


----------



## REL

I own one and it is a very good apron except for the saw dust/chips getting into the pockets.

The best apron on the market for the saw dust problem is Lee Valleys side pocket apron. It is a bit long for me.


----------



## zindel

Nice review, i may have an idea to try to keep the dust out…get some Velcro and then close it, still makes it easy to get to your stuff but will keep at least most of the dust out…just an idea. Thanks for the review!


----------



## jeknow

I just bought the same vest. After trying several small tool pouchs because most shop vest don't have enough seperate pockets, I finally found this vest. So far it's working great. My only wish about it is that it would have a stiffer strap for holding a tape measure the ones on it work but are a soft cotton strap so you have to hold it taught with your oppossing hand to slip the tape on it. But if you need a vest to carry alot of tools this is it.


----------



## bluekingfisher

I have the same apron, had it about 6 years and going strong. I would agree with te pockets filling with sawdust though, very annoying. I keep wondering if I have thrown some small odds and ends when I empty the pockets!

I bought a couple of spares thinking they would have a short working life, not at all. They are great value for the money.


----------



## Roco54

Thank you for the review.
I use the old jean coveralls in the shop, they are confortable, and the pants are not falling anymore…
I am concerned if these products get cot in a rotating machine, creating a major safety problem.


----------

